# Project McC



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

Alright, I am finally starting to see these "Teams" contribute something positive to the forum, so Im goin to start my own project.

*Current Membership*

*Level 1- Project Leader*
DannyBoy17 ("Hippy") (Founder...Honourary) 
Genin ("Wise Ninja")
Judazzz ("Flying Dutchman")
*

Level 2- Project Rep*
Back_51 ("Moshzilla")
Nismo Driver ("The Suit")
therizman1 ("Riz")
*
Level 3- Project Guide*
G23.40SW ("Bearcat")
Mettle ("Herpies")
BlackSunshine ("Teamster")
Fargo ("Sunshine")
Puff ("Airmiles")
Dawgz ("Barking Piranha")
freakgasolinefightaccident ("The Chlamydia Kid")
Scrap5000 ("DeerGone")
illnino
StuartDanger ("Spidey")
Gordeez ("Jackie D")
AKSkrimish ("Frozen Testies")
Devon_Amazon ("Whale Sister McGee")

*Level 4- Project Core*
jasert39 ("Sir Puffington")
slckr ("Fat Chicks Gone Wild")
Piranha_Man
Skunkbudfour
Werdna
maddyfish
pyschofish ("Venon")
AlexRaptor ("Raps")
Fry 
fredweezy
Occelatus2000 ("Cleveland")

*
Level 5- Project Prospect*
istheiceamn ("Iceman")
barbianj
AdamB
dArkFrost

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Project Mission*

~Contribute to the forum in a positive way.

*How to Join*

~Members can only join the group if invited.

*How to get Invited*

~Post helpful advice/tips on a regular basis in one of the many user forums.
~Post halarious/insightful posts on a regular basis in the *Lounge*.

*Your commitment to the Project*

~This group exists for one reason: to improve the day to day content of PFury. That being said, any help offered or any donations made (etc) should be done not in the name of the project, but as an individual of the forum.

*Guidelines*

~No bashing other teams.
~No hateful remarks to other members.
~No spamming.
~No unnecessary confrontation with staff.

*Level System*

Level 1- Project Leader (High post quality on a day to day basis)
Level 2- Project Rep (Often posts are interesting/helpful/meaningful and never fights with other members)
Level 3- Project Guide (Has a lot to offer forum, occasionally goes beyond the call of an everyday member)
Level 4- Project Core (A regular, positive contributor to the forums. These members make up the core of the group)
Level 5- Project Prospect (Has shown flashes of greatness...but has not yet proven himself on a regular basis)


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i see a gang war brewing here,,um claim east coast, home of the bag pipes.......


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

Haha East Coast...I loved living out there, good food, good people.

This team doesnt squabble with the other teams, it actually allows them to be apart of this team without leaving thier current team.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

No squabbling?

You need to cap some asses homie.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

This team sounds like 80% of the members on this site a few months ago - just a good member with no drama!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow, it never ends.









Maybe we can instead incorporate some of your good ideas to RIP?



pottsburg said:


> This team sounds like 80% of the members on this site a few months ago - just a good member with no drama!


exactly.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

Nah man, this will be seperate.

BTW, start allowing PM's!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

oops.









I find it interesting that all three new 'teams' are started by 'teens'









(I'm guessing that 2p2f is a teen, dont know for sure)


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

I think hes had children so I hope hes not a teen :laugh:


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

> Level 1- Team Leader
> DannyBoy17 (Founder...Honourary)


finds spelling of honorary most amusing

points and laughs


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I never fight









well... there is the occasional uppercut to hippies and white rappers...

/wonders about the no spamming part

/sees self as shortest term member of Team McFly


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> > Level 1- Team Leader
> > DannyBoy17 (Founder...Honourary)
> 
> 
> ...


can none of you other team founders spell??

we should have a spell off with the founders of easy eraispy and mcC and see what team should stick around.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

*FAQ*

Q: Can I be promoted?
A: Yes, time and high post quality result in promotion

Q: What if I think someone deserves to be added to the team?
A: PM me with name and a few posts that stand out.

Q: Do I have to quit my other teams to join?
A: No.

Q: Are there banners available, and do I have to use one if I am part of the team?
A: Yes, see below for banners. If you do not want to showcase it, that's not a problem. It's simply recognition for your efforts, and ultimately is your choice.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i feel this is a cult.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

acestro said:


> I never fight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also sees this possibility :laugh:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah, I'm hella tired of this team stuff.

irony rules

We must have done something really cool slckr, to have so much imitation these days....

I think a spell-off would be awesome.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

like it would be hard since we cant audibly say the word so we would have to be like spell

bologne ...... Damnit


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> like it would be hard since we cant audibly say the word so we would have to be like spell
> 
> bologne ...... Damnit












that and google









...or is it goggle?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

or spamer.... or spammer? ?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

The list goes on and on....


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

Please keep the spam to your own forum


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

What does 'McC' stand for?


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

McCandless, my hero :laugh: a man of morals. Older members will remember my old sig which featured a picture of him.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> McCandless, my hero :laugh: a man of morals. Older members will remember my old sig which featured a picture of him.


I guess that makes me an older member.









I thought it was you for a long time. But you're like a mini, young version of him right now...


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

Everyone always thought I was him :laugh: I think Im goin to bring that picture back.

BTW, I like the McCool and McCock nicknames :laugh:

Welcome Mettle. Your nickname shall be "Herpies" for your love of Herps. Herpies the Guide


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Hahaha. Thanks!









And Danny... PM me that pic you used for your banners and I'll try and make something purdy for banners. Possibly something not so huge as well to go with it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

BTW, I posted the other nicknames on the homepage.

G23- "Bearcat" .....hopefully he'll awake Bearcat and show us why I gave him that nickname

Acestro- "Spamking" ......see RIP forum :laugh:

and for me...Hippy of course but if someone has somethingt better I will change it.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Oh, I'll give you such a spanking...

wait...

oh, spamking.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

"Yoink"









You can call me Big daddy
Or Teamster


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

Teamster seems appropriate.

:laugh:


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

acestro said:


> oops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure 27years old is a teen or not?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I volunteer...what can i be?


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

Trigga said:


> I volunteer...what can i be?


Sorry you havent been invited









Grow up a bit and show more class in the other forums, then we'll talk.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

........................twice


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I volunteer...what can i be?


Sorry you havent been invited









*Grow up a bit and show more class in the other forums*, then we'll talk.
[/quote]


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> "Yoink"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: I wondered how long it would take you


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

acestro said:


> "Yoink"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: I wondered how long it would take you








[/quote]

Hey man this is an invite only team. I had nothing to do with this. But a team isn't an official team till I'm a member. lol


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I volunteer...what can i be?


Sorry you havent been invited









Grow up a bit and show more class in the other forums, then we'll talk.
[/quote]























Moved to HOS


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

here you are....in the hall of stupidity.....I will make sure that this one will die a horrible way


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

it's cold in this HOS....

dont you guys pay the electric bill here?


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

:laugh:

/not really funny, but I posted for the post count


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

the nicknames are cracking me up...lol

bearcat...spamking...lmfao!!


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

Puff said:


> the nicknames are cracking me up...lol
> 
> bearcat...spamking...lmfao!!


herpie


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2006)

New members:

Puff 
Fargo

Nicknames have yet to be decided...hmmm....


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Danny! I really like your idea about the team...wish you luck with it. I know this team will do alot better then the other team in HOS beside ERAISPY..


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Danny! I really like your idea about the team...wish you luck with it. I know this team will do alot better then the other team in HOS beside ERAISPY..


what an insult


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

say what!...go ahead and cry about it, is not an insult is a fact...atleast Danny show some respect and good rules in the team. not like EASY bashing and spaming running their mouth in every thread..you guys have more time to do that, why wont you spend some time helping members out in ther forum..


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> say what!...go ahead and cry about it, is not an insult is a fact...atleast Danny show some respect and good rules in the team. not like EASY bashing and spaming running their mouth in every thread..you guys have more time to do that, why wont you spend some time helping members out in ther forum..


so your telling me that team easy members don't help other member in this site.....And we are not running our mouth but our hands, because we are typing......But I know what you mean


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2006)

Jim, get out!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i made you a sig...









haha its cool im not a fan of "teams"


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Jim, get out!


ok

/runs to do a water change for sanchezi tank

/posts

/leaves


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2006)

Glad to have back join the team. He shall be dubbed "Moshzilla the Rep".


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

lemme in! i wants the cool nic too!

haha danny powned trigga, then GG powned us all.. rofl...


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2006)

Welcome Nismo "The Suit" Driver the Rep and Corey "Rape and Pillage" the Prospect


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

even tho im in another team the idea behind it is a good one if you can get it to work good luck


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

Not much to work at, just recognizing the top members on the site for thier contributions ... give me a few months and we'll be rollin.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

takes offence to level 4 spell cats on me.

starts raping and pillaging straight away.

RAPESPELL +1

PILLAGE +2

.

sees misspell..leaves it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

Because of the daily growth, Ive decided to add another level. This will be Level 4- Team Core.

To reach Team Core, you must be invited to be a prospect and you must show that you contribute to the forums on a regular basis.

The next promotion after that is Guide.

I have not demoted any Guides because I am comfortable keeping them all in the Guide position, although as the member base grows, it will become tighted competition for the top Levels and demotion is possible if you no longer meet the qualifications











acestro said:


> takes offence to level 4 spell cats on me.
> 
> starts raping and pillaging straight away.
> 
> ...


I need to see more contribution outside of the RIP forums, even outside of the Lounge would be nice!

Now journey, young Viking brother, to the untold lands of the "Non-Lounge Forums"


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey Danny, Ill accept the position.

Hows Canada treating you since you moved?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

Glad to have ya







Riz the Rep.

Canada is treatin me well. Its been bloody cold (-30dC) but the cold losses it's bite when you are surrounded by mountains! Actually Ive been up since 5am waiting for my ride to the mountain for a day of skiing!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

youv gone and demoted me again!!!!! now thats it.

packs ship full of Mjød and swords..

will pillage for ever!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I got tons of ideas...

Maybe you should give hyphen and Jewelz positions as Lounge mods and Crockeeper the title of herp guy. Oooh, you could have Xenon and GG be Site Administrators and Pack and Hastatus and ABB and other folks be pfury staff. I'd like to be on non-p and Tink should be too. That taylor guy should be on the team, as should other folks like Dr. Giggles.... you could even have something called the MAB... how cool!

wait.

This sounds familiar....


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

acestro said:


> I got tons of ideas...
> 
> Maybe you should give hyphen and Jewelz positions as Lounge mods and Crockeeper the title of herp guy. Oooh, you could have Xenon and GG be Site Administrators and Pack and Hastatus and ABB and other folks be pfury staff. I'd like to be on non-p and Tink should be too. That taylor guy should be on the team, as should other folks like Dr. Giggles.... you could even have something called the MAB... how cool!
> 
> ...


Green isnt a very good color on you Ace...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

If you mean envy, yer way off bro.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

acestro said:


> I got tons of ideas...
> 
> Maybe you should give hyphen and Jewelz positions as Lounge mods and Crockeeper the title of herp guy. Oooh, you could have Xenon and GG be Site Administrators and Pack and Hastatus and ABB and other folks be pfury staff. I'd like to be on non-p and Tink should be too. That taylor guy should be on the team, as should other folks like Dr. Giggles.... you could even have something called the MAB... how cool!
> 
> ...


I dont get it man? What is your problem...first off, this team is very different from RIP, so you shouldnt feel like anyone is trying to steal your...thunder.

Also, not everyone can mod this forum I see no problem in recognizing our most valued members with this system.

Finally, werent you wondering if we could incorporate my ideas into your RIP forum not too long ago?

I would like to welcome NJKillsYou "KEEEELS the Prospect" and Dawgz "Barking Piranha the Guide".

KEEELS has always been a friendly member and is well liked by the community.

Barking Piranha has contributed much to the forum in both the Piranha and Non-Piranha areas. He is well respected.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

haha


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

I'd like to welcome istheiceman to the team.

Iceman has show on several occasions to be cool headed and has a potential to offer a lot of help in the non-Lounge area. For this he was recognized and offered the title of Prospect.

The nickname for this one is easy...istheiceman is now known as "Iceman the Prospect".


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2007)

Ive decided to make a move. Acestro will move down the ladder into the "Core" category.

I personally have seen a big change in him recently, and although I still think he has amazing value to the board...I believe his recent sensitivity to anything resembling a personal attack against him or his Team (RIP) have somewhat blurred his reputation on the board.

If anyone on the team feels this is unfair, and that I am doing this for personal reasons, PM me. If I feel the majority is against this move during the period of the next few days, it will be vetoed.

Current Positions:

Level 1- Team Leader
DannyBoy17 ("Hippy") (Founder...Honourary)

Level 2- Team Rep
Back_51 ("Moshzilla")
Nismo Driver ("The Suit")
therizman1 ("Riz")

Level 3- Team Guide
G23.40SW ("Bearcat")
Mettle ("Herpies")
BlackSunshine ("Teamster")
Fargo ("Sunshine")
Puff ("Airmiles")
Dawgz ("Barking Piranha")

Level 4- Team Core
Acestro ("Spamking")

Level 5- Team Prospect
Corey ("Rape and Pillage")
NJKillsYou ("KEEELS")
istheiceamn ("Iceman")


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2007)

*ANNOUNCEMENT *

Please welcome Genin to the Team.

Genin will be joining me as Team Leader. His contributions to the board speak for themselves, as does his reputation among members. Very friendly, down to earth, cool headed member with lots of knowledge to offer (which he does regularly).

I consider him a friend and am very glad to have him on board.

Welcome Genin ("Wise Ninja Leader")


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

glad to be part of the team please to meet all of you guys aswell


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Ive decided to make a move. Acestro will move down the ladder into the "Core" category.
> 
> I personally have seen a big change in him recently, and although I still think he has amazing value to the board...I believe his recent sensitivity to anything resembling a personal attack against him or his Team (RIP) have somewhat blurred his reputation on the board.


Here's a thought, remove me altogether.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

Acestro has been removed as per request. G'day Spamking!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome freakgasolinefightaccident ("Date Rape the Guide")


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

airmiles?

HAHAHAHAHAHA> awesome...


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome jasert39, the newest member to the core of our Team. He is always contributing in the SW forums, and is always respectful of other members.

jasert39 ("Sr.Puffington the Core member)


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

*ANNOUNCEMENT*

Im very pleased to tell the team that we had two big time members join today. Im very happy to welcome Scrap5000 and slckr!

Scrap5000 ("DeerGone" the Guide)
Slckr ("Fat Chicks Gone Wild" the Core Member)


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i feel that my contributions to the site are going unnoticed in this team. i would like to be removed from the ranks. no hard feelings but i will continue to share my knowledge and experience in the non-lounge areas of the site as i have done.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

heres a big fat welcome to genin, freak, jasert39, scrap and slckr...welcome guys...and sorry to hear about acestro, and nj leaving....sorry it had to be this way, soon as i join up with you guys, to help out..you leave...thats no good


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

my pleasure to join and thank for the invite.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

jasert39 said:


> my pleasure to join and thank for the invite.


no problem....im Colin btw just so everyone knows the name


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

*ANNOUNCEMENT*

Huge news today. Weve had a lot of people accept their invites, our team has grown in size and quality. Here are the new members:

Judazzz- Leader

illino- Guide

Piranha_Man- Core
Skunkbudfour - Core
Werdna- Core
maddyfish- Core

barbianj- Prospect
AdamB- Prospect
dArkFrost- Prospect

These are all members I always banking on joining, and Im glad they all accepted.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

thanks for the invite and we need somebody to make custom sigs for all us... any ideas?
and if provoked i may bash on other teams from time to time....but nothing serious, i promice....


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> thanks for the invite and we need somebody to make custom sigs for all us... any ideas?
> and if provoked i may bash on other teams from time to time....but nothing serious, i promice....


i dont think your in any position to bash one anyone...


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

there wouldnt be bashing anyways happening around here


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

are u even in MCc.....dont u guys have ur own little RIP AND EASY clone ...i mean eraispy team thread?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

whats going on ... thanks for the invite


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> are u even in MCc.....dont u guys have ur own little RIP AND EASY clone ...i mean eraispy team thread?


whats your problem man?? and FYI dannyboy offered me a position and i took it...if you read a page or 2 back it shows that hes welcoming me.....so please to meet you, and since were on the same team show a bit of respect


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

Cmon now guys, no fighting! Iceman is a prospect on this team and should be treated like a team member.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Cmon now guys, no fighting! Iceman is a prospect on this team and should be treated like a team member.


thanks man, im not fighting one bit, just standing up for myself....believe me im the a person who doesnt want to start beef or anything on this site...im all about the neutralness


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

itstheiceman said:


> are u even in MCc.....dont u guys have ur own little RIP AND EASY clone ...i mean eraispy team thread?


whats your problem man?? and FYI dannyboy offered me a position and i took it...if you read a page or 2 back it shows that hes welcoming me.....so please to meet you, and since were on the same team show a bit of respect
[/quote]

Im surprised Dannyboy asked you....really gets me thinkn....

but since ur 2 levels below me, i guess it doesnt matter.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> Im surprised Dannyboy asked you....really gets me thinkn....
> 
> but since ur 2 levels below me, i guess it doesnt matter.


whats that supposed to mean.....if you have something against me tell me straight up, ill be on my way if you do then


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

ibtl


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> ibtl


ibtl??


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

itstheiceman said:


> ibtl


ibtl??
[/quote]
It means In Before The Lock.
In other words, this thread's going downhill...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Dawgz said:


> Im surprised Dannyboy asked you....really gets me thinkn....
> 
> but since ur 2 levels below me, i guess it doesnt matter.


Ego much? I agreed with almost all of Danny's team member selections.....however I think I might need to rethink that....it seems he is being rather generous in his description of some people abilities.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Im surprised Dannyboy asked you....really gets me thinkn....
> 
> but since ur 2 levels below me, i guess it doesnt matter.


Ego much? I agreed with almost all of Danny's team member selections.....however I think I might need to rethink that....it seems he is being rather generous in his description of some people abilities.
[/quote]
my mom always told me i had special abilities


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Im surprised Dannyboy asked you....really gets me thinkn....
> 
> but since ur 2 levels below me, i guess it doesnt matter.


Ego much? I agreed with almost all of Danny's team member selections.....however I think I might need to rethink that....it seems he is being rather generous in his description of some people abilities.
[/quote]

Im starting to think the same...might have to make some changes!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Im surprised Dannyboy asked you....really gets me thinkn....
> 
> but since ur 2 levels below me, i guess it doesnt matter.


Ego much? I agreed with almost all of Danny's team member selections.....however I think I might need to rethink that....it seems he is being rather generous in his description of some people abilities.
[/quote]

Im starting to think the same...might have to make some changes!
[/quote]
once again youve ignored me, keep it up dannyboy, how are those leafs doing hu hu hu


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

if its going to cause some hate or something for me to be on McC....ill leave because i dont want rivalry's or anything of that sort....


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

itstheiceman said:


> Im surprised Dannyboy asked you....really gets me thinkn....
> 
> but since ur 2 levels below me, i guess it doesnt matter.


Ego much? I agreed with almost all of Danny's team member selections.....however I think I might need to rethink that....it seems he is being rather generous in his description of some people abilities.
[/quote]

lol shut up


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> Im surprised Dannyboy asked you....really gets me thinkn....
> 
> but since ur 2 levels below me, i guess it doesnt matter.


Ego much? I agreed with almost all of Danny's team member selections.....however I think I might need to rethink that....it seems he is being rather generous in his description of some people abilities.
[/quote]

lol shut up
[/quote]

with i can joke with the big cheese's like that


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

Barking Piranha and Iceman better cool it...

I would also like to welcome two new members...these are two guys I was hopin to get from day one..please welcome Gordeez and AKSkirmish..

Gordeez "Jackie D" the Guide 
AKSkrimish "Frozen Testies" the Guide


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> *Barking Piranha and Iceman better cool it...*
> 
> I would also like to welcome two new members...these are two guys I was hopin to get from day one..please welcome Gordeez and AKSkirmish..
> 
> ...


welcome Gordeez, and AK................as for barking piranha...i was cool with him, i just didnt get a warm welcome from him, more like a howd you make it here.....me and dawgz are all good tho


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

If anyone wants a sig..here is our official new sig banner:










```
[center][IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v647/Dannyboy17/McC1.jpg[/IMG][/center]
```










```
[center][IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v647/Dannyboy17/McC2.jpg[/IMG][/center]
```










```
[center][IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v647/Dannyboy17/McC3.jpg[/IMG][/center]
```










```
[center][IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v647/Dannyboy17/McC4.jpg[/IMG][/center]
```










```
[center][IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v647/Dannyboy17/McC5.jpg[/IMG][/center]
```


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

Welcome pyschofish "Venom" the Core member to the team


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

One step ahead, I was just going to recommend making banners...

Though, not sure if itd be too much trouble, but can you size it down to the size of the other banners like MAB and Donator?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

Sure, Im goin to make another of smaller ones that are only 31pxs high because when I shrink the above ones they look awful.

I'll PM you when they are available Riz


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Sounds good, thanks Danny!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

Well Im sad to see my buddy Corey leave the team...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

ace made me do it danny i swear!!

nah J/K

hope theres no hard feelings...

bye team!! see you on the flip side!!


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> ace made me do it danny i swear!!
> 
> nah J/K
> 
> ...


see you around man


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

I notice that most rip team is leave McC???


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

welcome Gordeez and AK ... i to would definally like a smaller banner if it isnt to much trouble for ya


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> I notice that most rip team is leave McC???


I noticed it too :laugh: Oh well, what can you do?


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> Welcome freakgasolinefightaccident ("Date Rape the Guide")


Zomfg you even used my little dancing jackson! Awesome! They call me date rape the guide because it's part of the initiation. All McC guides have been over to my basement to watch a chris farley movie! Seriously though...it's all consentual. Congrats on this team danny, looks like a really productive and well assembled group. This actually motivates me to get my ass back to the non-p forums and start posting on the reg again.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

small banners have been made. Danny should have them up shortly.

your lucky i like you guys.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

Smaller, more compact version:










```
[IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v647/Dannyboy17/McC6.jpg[/IMG]
```










```
[IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v647/Dannyboy17/McC7.jpg[/IMG]
```










```
[IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v647/Dannyboy17/McC8.jpg[/IMG]
```










```
[IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v647/Dannyboy17/McC9.jpg[/IMG]
```










```
[IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v647/Dannyboy17/McC10.jpg[/IMG]
```


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

what about an mcc emo?


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

joey said:


> what about an mcc emo?


i'll split that title with u


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Just got your PM danny

Whale sister mgee is in


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks for making those little pics


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

Welcome AlexRaptor!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Welcome AlexRaptor!


danny what did you do to our thread?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

hope you don't mind Danny, I like the old banner so I think i'll use that one in my sig.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

acestro said:


> This team sounds like 80% of the members on this site a few months ago - just a good member with no drama!


exactly.
[/quote]

I just had to quote this! This team was recently getting trashed in the RIP forum, and I just found this reply to be priceless :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

Devon Amazon said:


> hope you don't mind Danny, I like the old banner so I think i'll use that one in my sig.


Not at all. It actually looks amazing!


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

welcome all...i hope we can use our knowledge to fight evil and all :rasp:


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

sig updated...


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

*ANNOUNCEMENT*

Big news guys!

First off, Team McC will officially be changing its name to *Project McC*. We feel this better represents what our group is all about...this idea is indeed a "project" and we feel that the "team mentality" is not a neccesary peice of the puzzle.

Also, McC and Massive Aggression  will be teaming up to create a raffle for a free Golden Diamond Rhom! We are proud to have Massive Aggression sponser this team, and appreciate thier support. To show our appreciation, I will be adding a link to the great Customer Service forum located here on PFury to our sig images...basically, all one would have to do is click on the sig banner image and they will be brought to the Customer Service forum for Massive Aggression. The contest will be open to all members of PFury.

Finally, I would like to announce that McC will be introducing a new application process where a member can can Personal Message me links (5 minimum, 10 maximum) where they have contributed positiviely to the forum (ie. helping a member in the P-forums). Not all applicants will be invited, as we are also going to be setting up a maximum membership growth per month number sometime in the near future.

Have a great day,
The Hippy


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

That is good news Danny...looking good and good luck!


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

As a side note, I will have the official details of the giveaway up later tonight... the winner will get a 3-4" Gold Diamond Rhom completely free AND this is open to US and CANADIAN members!!

Thanks again to Nate at Massive Aggression and Ryan at Massive Aggression of Canada!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Very cool, good luck with this!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

therizman1 said:


> As a side note, I will have the official details of the giveaway up later tonight... the winner will get a 3-4" Gold Diamond Rhom completely free AND this is open to US and CANADIAN members!!
> 
> Thanks again to Nate at Massive Aggression and Ryan at Massive Aggression of Canada!


And an even bigger thanks to you Rizman, you're the one who got this plan up and rollin. Well done


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Rizman is a good member


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

acestro said:


> Rizman is a good member


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Weather has turned bad here this afternoon so the contest will for sure be up tonight!

Look for it to be up by 7pm EST.

Nothing beats a fish completely free of charge!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Boy oh boy-How do I forget so easily-I got alot of catching up to do-


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Your doin a great job Danny!Takes alot more then a goofy quiz to join this clan.I love it!


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Official threads have been posted in the Piranha Discussion area!!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> *ANNOUNCEMENT*
> 
> Big news guys!
> 
> ...


sounds great danny, keep up the good work guys.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Im a FUll time MCC member now haha i left Team Easy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

Sorry guys Im kinda busy this week, hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Hey McC'ers. Here's a thought for a project for those in Project McC.

Project Piranha Rescue (substitute better title if you think of one):

-> The idea is that piranhas are often not housed appropriately in LFS and in peoples' homes. Piranhas get fungal infections, bite infections, malnourished, etc. Often people let the others in the shoal eat the weakest and that was that.

So what you need to do is pick a fish that meets the criteria below and rescue it, bring it back to health, and then give it a better environment, ie., one of your tanks or sell it to a nice owner or someone on piranha fury (you get the point).

Criteria:
1- The piranha has an illness, parasite or condition that would cause it's survival probability to drastically decrease as well as the probability of it being sold.

2- The piranha is in an unfit environment that is dangerous to its well being. (ex, 8" red in a 10 gallon tank or a pygo in the same tank as a serra).

A thread can then be made showing what you can do with piranhas that may look like crap but are really diamonds in the rough. Maybe people could even sell the piranha in that same thread or give it away to a good home.

Let me know what you guys think and we'll keep tweaking and modifying this until it is something that will be good to do for piranhas and for piranha-fury.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

exelent idea


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Can you ever apply to gain a higher level? IE: Are promotions possible?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

:rasp:


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

Mettle said:


> :rasp:


That pic makes my life :laugh:

Genin, that is a great idea. I'd like to hear more ideas like this from everyone in McC.

What do the other members think of Genin's idea?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Winkyee said:


> :rasp:


im saving that one!































jim hahahahahahahahah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









sorry dude..


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Has anyone asked for our own forum yet? Or to get moved out of the HoS? This is depressing. We shouldn't be in here. We're actually useful.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

We have been offered a forum and I think if the whole "groups" thing stays on Fury, we will get one.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> We have been offered a forum and I think if the whole "groups" thing stays on Fury, we will get one.


would be definatly nice to get our own forum....sorry for not posting as much fella's...when it comes to new ppl im a bit shy....i feel left out from the trailor park boys pics














....so i had to make my own


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

Actually this is you:


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Actually this is you:


f*ck that guy's beautiful...no wonder hes me :rasp: ...looks like a mean son of a bitch too LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

Thats iceman you fool! Go rent Top Gun!


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Thats iceman you fool! Go rent Top Gun!


ah...ha...ha.....(blonde moment) i was trying to think of where he was from....thanks for the refresh...top dog is with charlie sheen(spelling) right??


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

id be down to give 5 bux via paypal if it would buy us our own section somewhere in the forums.

I know 5 bux wont do much, but my 5 bux + ur 5 bux or whatever u can donate...


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

what do the rest of you McC'ers think of Project Piranha Rescue, is it a go, is it set up the way you like, any thing to add/change?


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

im likin that idea man...i just have to beable to hunt down a tank and a hurtin fish..good idea tho


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Winkyee said:


> :rasp:


Trigga in RIP???


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

ahhhh i never noticed the "RIP" in the header of that pic (blonde moment)


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Now if people did want to participate in the piranha rescue, where should the official thread be posted? Should I start a seperate thread in the HOS?


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Genin said:


> what do the rest of you McC'ers think of Project Piranha Rescue, is it a go, is it set up the way you like, any thing to add/change?


I think it's a good idea, however, if people rescue badly treated Piranhas from an LFS who are in poor living conditions etc, the LFS is going to make money, and then they're just going to order in more piranhas and then they'll go through the same ****, for it to cause more good than harm then every piranha the said LFS got in would need to be bought and given a good home, since the same thing is going to happen to every piranha or predatory fish that replaces the one before it.

The thought is there though, but I can't help but thinking it'd just make the induvidual feel better rather than be better for all the other piranhas that are going to suffer the same fate because people keep buying them.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Exactly... This is like people who 'rescue' fish from Walmart. In the end Walmart gets its money and learns NO lesson from its mistreatment of fish. Why? Because as a consumer you are saying, "Yes, I will buy your product, even if it is out of pity for the animal in question."

Sometimes I wonder if these places purposely keep horrible conditions in order to guilt people into buying their animals.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Mettle said:


> Exactly... This is like people who 'rescue' fish from Walmart. In the end Walmart gets its money and learns NO lesson from its mistreatment of fish. Why? Because as a consumer you are saying, "Yes, I will buy your product, even if it is out of pity for the animal in question."
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if these places purposely keep horrible conditions in order to guilt people into buying their animals.


that raised up a good point man....big stores or lfs dont care about the condition of the fish, just aslong as it gets sold they're happy....i wish there could be penalty's or something


----------

